# Performance e verificação de modelos e de previsões



## David sf (2 Out 2010 às 15:36)

*Links úteis:*

 NCEP/EMC Global Model Performance Statistics
 Global Model Performance Statistics
 Global Model Verification
 Performance of the NCEP Operational Global Analysis/Forecast System
 CFS Seasonal Forecast Verification



Para não encher o tópico de modelos com esta discussão, abro este tópico para discutirmos não só qual o melhor modelos, mas também para verificação de previsões anteriores, ver qual dos modelos previu melhor e mais rapidamente eventos interessantes, e outros aspectos relacionados com a fiabilidade de cada modelo.


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2010 às 16:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora não acredito minimamente no ECM porque desde que o GFS fez a actualização em termos de médio ou longo prazo (+ de 6 dias) o GFS tem vindo a revelar-se melhor sendo consistente enquanto que o ECm tem sido uma barata tonta no longo prazo !!



(Puxando a conversa do outro tópico para aqui..)

Oh Aurélio, neste ponto concreto, tal como o David, não posso discordar mais!   

- Que o GFS às vezes tem uns tiros no escuro à distância fantásticos tem, mas isso outros também têm. 
- Que o GFS no curto prazo (menos de 5 dias) é muito bom, e por vezes em detalhes concretos de eventos já bem definidos e próximos, até às vezes trás mais-valia em relação ao ECMWF, também posso concordar.
- Agora que o GFS acima dos 5 dias é melhor que o ECMWF nunca posso concordar. E muito menos dizeres que não acreditas minimamente no ECMWF? Vez atrás de vez, repetidamente, as previsões a mais de 5 dias do ECMWF são certas, ou muito próximas da realidade, é o que se vem a confirmar, enquanto os outros modelos só "vão atrás" 1 ou 2 dias depois.

Mas é que são mesmo vezes sem conta que isso acontece, desde que me lembro de andarmos aqui a discutir isto!
Olha esta frente, quem a mostrou primeiro? O ECMWF. E depois, quem primeiro começou além da frente a mostrar uma ciclogénese? Claro, o ECMWF..

Não tenho ninguém a pagar-me para fazer publicidade para o ECMWF. E em algumas coisas e vezes o GFS pode ganhar, por ser mais extremo, muitas vezes exagera um pouco mas alerta-nos muito bem de certos eventos, como a última vaga de calor de Agosto, que se fossemos só atrás do ECMWF (até foi bastante discutido aqui) nunca iriamos esperar calor à séria, e no final, apesar de exageros, o GFS alertou-nos bem para temperaturas mais uma vez a rondar os 40º..

Agora, com muita coisa que se pode pegar para discutir a performance de modelos, essa que pegaste de dizer que e médio prazo o ECMWF não é de minima confiança, é absurda, pois é exactamente o ponto forte dele, onde ganha a milhas aos restantes!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2010 às 17:17)

rozzo disse:


> (Puxando a conversa do outro tópico para aqui..)
> 
> Oh Aurélio, neste ponto concreto, tal como o David, não posso discordar mais!
> 
> ...



O que eu disse é que o GFS era melhor no medio e longo prazo (>6 dias) comparativamente ao ECM porque é muito mais consistente ou se quisermos contante sem andar aos saltos como acontecia antigamente e que com esta actualização foi verificado...
A curto-prazo o ECM continua a ser melhor ...
Já agora parabens ao David por abrir este tópico porque assim discutimos aqui os modelos na sua fiabilidade em vez de estarmos em Off-Topic do outro tópico...

Já agora analisando os modelos até á proxima quarta-feira ambos preveem o mesmo pelo menos em precipitação !!


----------



## David sf (2 Out 2010 às 17:23)

Aurélio disse:


> O que eu disse é que o GFS era melhor no medio e longo prazo (>6 dias) comparativamente ao ECM porque é muito mais consistente ou se quisermos contante sem andar aos saltos como acontecia antigamente e que com esta actualização foi verificado...
> A curto-prazo o ECM continua a ser melhor ...
> Já agora parabens ao David por abrir este tópico porque assim discutimos aqui os modelos na sua fiabilidade em vez de estarmos em Off-Topic do outro tópico...
> 
> Já agora analisando os modelos até á proxima quarta-feira ambos preveem o mesmo pelo menos em precipitação !!



Para sexta feira o GFS acabou de ir atrás do ECM, até apimentou um pouco a coisa. O GFS tinha estado consistente até à run anterior, mas numa previsão que provavelmente estava errada.


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2010 às 17:29)

Aurélio disse:


> O que eu disse é que o GFS era melhor no medio e longo prazo (>6 dias) comparativamente ao ECM porque é muito mais consistente ou se quisermos contante sem andar aos saltos como acontecia antigamente e que com esta actualização foi verificado...
> A curto-prazo o ECM continua a ser melhor ...
> Já agora parabens ao David por abrir este tópico porque assim discutimos aqui os modelos na sua fiabilidade em vez de estarmos em Off-Topic do outro tópico...
> 
> Já agora analisando os modelos até á proxima quarta-feira ambos preveem o mesmo pelo menos em precipitação !!



Mas.. Eu disse exactamente o oposto disso, não deves ter entendido bem o que escrevi.. Parece que estás a corroborar que eu disse que o ECMWF era melhor no curto prazo e o GFS no longo, quando disse exactamente o oposto (embora provavelmente no geral o ECMWF também no curto prazo seja melhor). 

E é isso que estás a defender que eu acho completamente errado e ao contrário, mas pronto...


----------



## David sf (2 Out 2010 às 22:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Sem querer ser chato ... e não volto a repetir mensagens desta, parece que ganhei a aposta, pois ás 168h como havia dito pôs o AA em cima de nós!!
> Resumindo o GFS e o ECM nas ultimas actualizações inverteram os papéis !!
> ECM - GFS
> GFS - ECM



Achas? No domingo (192h), o ECM prevê chuva em Faro (baseado na run das 12z até às 9:30 de amanhã):

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0013&q=Faro+forecast:tenday

Voltando à "vaca gorda", vejamos o GFS para Sábado que vem ao meio dia. Run das 0z:







Run das 12z






Padrões completamente diferentes.

Agora o ECM, run das 0z:






Run das 12z:






No que toca ao padrão é praticamente igual. Fusão entre anticiclone dos Açores e da Escandinávia, isolamento de uma depressão com origem no núcleo depressionário atlântico na Europa ocidental, que posteriormente se unirá a uma depressão em altitude proveniente de uma mini-micro siberiana que vai afectar a Ucrânia e Roménia nos próximos dias.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2010 às 22:19)

O MSN Meteorologia/Foreca baseia-se no ECM?


----------



## David sf (2 Out 2010 às 22:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> O MSN Meteorologia/Foreca baseia-se no ECM?



Sim.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2010 às 22:22)

David sf disse:


> Sim.


Agora já sei, estava com esta dúvida há algum tempo. Obrigado!


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2010 às 12:47)

O modelo mais fiável que neste momento temos acesso a 72h para mim sem duvida é o Hirlam 5km, um modelo de alta resolução comparada ao Aladim 5km do IM mas creio este último ser mais fraco. Embora o grupo de trabalho do Hirlam trabalhe com o do Aladim para retirar o Harmoni que é de mesoescala 2,5km.
O Aladim da meteo-france tem o mesoescala Amore mas esse não temos acesso.
A 72h em modelos Globais o melhor é o GFS 10km, a mais é o ECMFW 10km entre o meio tem um chamado CMC 10km que costuma ser moderado a colocar precipitação mas tem boas rotas das depressões.
O único que tens um acesso barato a valores númericos e sendo um mesoescala tens o WRF no windguru pro.
Cumpz


----------



## rozzo (3 Out 2010 às 14:20)

Grande confusão e salganhada de modelos vai para aí, a começar pelos nomes, um deles muito romântico! 

Aladim  Aladin

Amore  Arome


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2010 às 14:45)

rozzo disse:


> Grande confusão e salganhada de modelos vai para aí, a começar pelos nomes, um deles muito romântico!
> 
> Aladim  Aladin
> 
> Amore  Arome


Dá-me um desconto hoje que estou com 2horitas de sono...
(Obrigado pelas rectificações)


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2010 às 10:57)

Knyght disse:


> O modelo mais fiável que neste momento temos acesso a 72h para mim sem duvida é o Hirlam 5km, um modelo de alta resolução comparada ao Aladim 5km do IM mas creio este último ser mais fraco. Embora o grupo de trabalho do Hirlam trabalhe com o do Aladim para retirar o Harmoni que é de mesoescala 2,5km.
> O Aladim da meteo-france tem o mesoescala Amore mas esse não temos acesso.
> A 72h em modelos Globais o melhor é o GFS 10km, a mais é o ECMFW 10km entre o meio tem um chamado CMC 10km que costuma ser moderado a colocar precipitação mas tem boas rotas das depressões.
> O único que tens um acesso barato a valores númericos e sendo um mesoescala tens o WRF no windguru pro.
> Cumpz




O HIRLAM que está no site da Aemet não é o de 5km, é um domínio demasiado grande para ter essa resolução, levaria muitas horas a modelar. É certamente a versão de 16km. A Aemet é que internamente usa resoluções menores bem como variantes/modelos como o HARMONIE que referiste.

O ECMWF não tem 10km, tem cerca de ~16km desde Janeiro deste ano. Está previsto os ~10km, mas apenas em 2015.
O GFS e CMC também não tem 10km, tem bastante mais do que isso.

No curto prazo, não sei que métricas tens para dizer que A é melhor que B, estás a basear-te em quê só por curiosidade ? É muito difícil chegar a conclusões nesse campo, eu pelo menos não consigo. No curto prazo ou em cima da hora há bastante variabilidade, uns melhores umas vezes, piores noutras, etc. Sem um estudo rigoroso em variados campos para n locais, por exemplo, portugueses, em que estatisticamente se poderiam ir guardando dados ao longo de vários meses, só com isso se poderiam tirar conclusões. Desconheço tal estudo.


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2010 às 11:10)

David sf disse:


> Para não encher o tópico de modelos com esta discussão, abro este tópico para discutirmos não só qual o melhor modelos, mas também para verificação de previsões anteriores, ver qual dos modelos previu melhor e mais rapidamente eventos interessantes, e outros aspectos relacionados com a fiabilidade de cada modelo.




É uma boa ideia, já em tempos era para criar um tópico para ir acompanhando a perfomance comparativa dos modelos. Mais tarde adiciono à tua 1ª mensagem alguns links úteis, e talvez lhe mude o titulo para algo mais genérico relacionado com a verificação, etc, se não te importas.

Agora, quanto à fiabilidade, se queremos comparar estas coisas também deveríamos criar algumas regras básicas, pois às vezes olhando para saídas isoladas eles vão mudando e muitas vezes até alternando cenários e fica complicado perceber quem viu primeiro o que ou quem viu de forma mais consistente. Pelo que sugeria primeiro definirmos um período temporal (6 e 10 dias ?). E que um modelo tivesse pelo menos 4 saídas consistentes num determinado cenário. Mas pensa tu também nestas regras.

Além disso, acho que só deveriam entrar na avaliação saídas das 00z e 12z, pois as outras do GFS como expliquei uma vez noutro tópico, a grande finalidade delas não é o médio/longo prazo, são uma grande mais valia do modelo para lhe injectar observações intermédias em situações de tempo severo entre outras coisas, e tendem a gerar maiores disparates no médio/longo prazo. 

Relativamente ao passado fim de semana, o ECMWF pode ter sido o primeiro a ver a situação, mas no geral acho que os modelos estiveram bastante bem. Fico muitas vezes surpreendido falarem tão mal de modelos, quando há alturas em que conseguem prever situações complexas tantos dias antes, eu acho incrível a sofisticação a que chegámos hoje nesta área numa atmosfera que é tão caótica.

Em relação à precipitação e até à pressão (foi mais consistente que o ECM), o GFS portou-se lindamente neste evento no curto prazo, penso que concordas. Alias, ando a gostar bastante do GFS nos últimos tempos. Médio/longo prazo claro, o ECM continua rei.


----------



## vitamos (4 Out 2010 às 11:48)

Discussão interessantíssima. Este tópico é particularmente útil nesta fase em que a atmosfera apresenta uma dinâmica maior. Falar em modelos e avaliar as suas performances tem ocupado muitos posts em seguimento de previsões. Isso levou sempre a um duplo sentimento: Por um lado a temática é importante, por outro, complicava a leitura de um tópico sensível e dava azo por vezes a comentários muito desajustados e pouco úteis que apenas reflectiam algumas frustrações habituais em algumas situações.

Em termos de performance é difícil avaliar... Uma distinção deve ser feita logo ao início. Modelos globais são muito diferentes de mesoscala. A performance dos globais é a meu ver muito variável. Afirmar que o ECM é melhor que o GFS ou vice versa é arriscado e geralmente pouco acertado. Há contudo noções prévias... O ECM é um modelo talhado para o médio prazo e aqui diz-me apenas o senso comum que este apresenta um maior grau de acerto. Contudo, em algumas janelas do mais longo prazo e sobretudo no curto prazo parece-me que o GFS consegue por vezes ser mais certeiro... Mas isto é o senso comum de observação... Isto é sobremaneira falível... Sobretudo quando se observam diferentes outputs e quando há dados disponíveis que são diferentes e que muitas vezes podem induzir em erro.

Os mesoscalas são essenciais sobretudo no curto prazo... São a meu ver uma ferramenta de previsão muito útil e que devem ser preferencialmente usados quando se avaliam eventos severos por exemplo. Mas também apresentam um problema: Marcar um penalti numa baliza de futebol é fácil (o modelo global prevê por exemplo bem a precipitação na área X mas também em toda a envolvente, mas pode falhar a sua intensidade), mas acertar com uma bola, à mesma distância, num cesto de basket é mais difícil (o mesoscala atira por exemplo valores certeiros de precipitação exactos para uma área pequena, mas a bola pode não entrar no cesto e dar o valor certo no sítio errado, embora próximo).

Existem vários "se's" neste assunto, mas sem dúvida que a temática, para mim, é extremamente fascinante.


----------



## David sf (4 Out 2010 às 11:58)

Vince disse:


> Mais tarde adiciono à tua 1ª mensagem alguns links úteis, e talvez lhe mude o titulo para algo mais genérico relacionado com a verificação, etc, se não te importas.



Força, estás à vontade.



Vince disse:


> Agora, quanto à fiabilidade, se queremos comparar estas coisas também deveríamos criar algumas regras básicas, pois às vezes olhando para saídas isoladas eles vão mudando e muitas vezes até alternando cenários e fica complicado perceber quem viu primeiro o que ou quem viu de forma mais consistente. Pelo que sugeria primeiro definirmos um período temporal (6 e 10 dias ?). E que um modelo tivesse pelo menos 4 saídas consistentes num determinado cenário. Mas pensa tu também nestas regras.
> 
> Além disso, acho que só deveriam entrar na avaliação saídas das 00z e 12z, pois as outras do GFS como expliquei uma vez noutro tópico, a grande finalidade delas não é o médio/longo prazo, são uma grande mais valia do modelo para lhe injectar observações intermédias em situações de tempo severo entre outras coisas, e tendem a gerar maiores disparates no médio/longo prazo.



Em primeiro lugar creio que deveríamos verificar de um modo aberto, sem muitas regras e em discussão aberta. Claro que para evitar discussões estéreis e repetitivas poderíamos estipular algumas regras gerais, do tipo:

Acima das 120h só se deveria verificar o padrão atmosférico global, sem preocupações locais, se a depressão foi para Espanha ou ficou junto a Lisboa, se caem 100 mm ou 50 mm, se neva na praia ou só na serra da Estrela... Como o caso de Sábado passado, na minha resposta ao Aurélio, no caso de uma eventual recuo do ECM. Só poderia ir até às 240h, dado que ECM e GEM/CMC não vão além disso, se bem que já houve casos (p.e., a depressão de final de Novembro do ano passado) em que o GFS manteve a mesma previsão, com muito poucas alterações desde as 300 e tal horas até à ocorrência.

Claro que tem que haver alguma consistência, pois caso um modelo saque 4 coisas diferentes em 2 dias vai muito provavelmente acertar numa delas. Na minha opinião, acima das 168h, por exemplo, duas previsões iguais até já é uma previsão consistente, enquanto que abaixo das 72h, uma única mudança importante (GFS, Xynthia) revela inconsistência.

Abaixo das 120h, já se deveria verificar tudo, inclusive saídas das 06z e 18z, ensembles, temperaturas, etc. Em casos como as cut-off no verão, por exemplo, ocorrem várias "trocas" de previsões entre ECM e GFS, e aí falham os dois, e acho que demorará muitos anos até que um modelo de previsão consiga prever com exactidão este tipo de cenários.


----------



## Knyght (6 Out 2010 às 17:09)

Benne


> The main goals of HIRLAM-A are threefold:
> 
> Development of an operationally suitable mesoscale model at a target horizontal resolution of *2.5 km (HARMONIE)*.
> Continued development of the synoptic scale (*5 - 15 km horizontal resolution*) *HIRLAM model*.





> Model:
> *ECMWF*: Global Ensemble weather forecast from the "European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts"
> 
> Updated:	2 times per day, from 10:00 and 23:00 GMT
> ...





> GLOBAL ENVIRONMENTAL MULTISCALE *(GEM) Ou CMC*
> 
> Colour Charts
> 
> Global Configuration ( lat-lon grid: *0.3° latitude by 0.45° longitude* )





> Model:
> *GFS (Global Forecast System)* Global Model from the "National Centers for Environmental Prediction" (NCEP)
> 
> Updated:	4 times per day, from 3:30, 09:30, 15:30 and 21:30 GMT
> ...





> Modelo *WRF*
> 
> O modelo Weather Research and Forecasting (WRF) é um sistema de previsão numérica mesoscala de última geração, criado para proporcionar previsões operacionais e necessidades da pesquisa atmosférica. Representa uma evolução do modelo MM5. Os esforços no sentido de desenvolver o WRF foram uma colaboração entre as seguintes principais entidades: National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR), National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, National Centers for Environmental Prediction (NCEP), Forecast Systems Laboratory (FSL), Air Force Weather Agency (AFWA), Naval Research Laboratory, Oklahoma University e Federal Aviation Administration (FAA). Mais informações no site do modelo WRF.
> 
> Estamos a executar o modelo WRF na maioria da Europa e do mediterrâneo. As Ilhas Canárias, a Madeira e parte da costa atlântica de Marrocos também são abrangidas por *WRF com resolução de 9 km.*


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2010 às 10:30)

O falhanço do CFS (modelo sazonal) em imagens:
Valerá a pena olhar para estas coisas ? 


*Inverno 2008/2009*
*Previsão a um mês e observado*










*Verão 2009*
*Previsão a um mês e observado*










*Inverno 2009/2010*
*Previsão a um mês e observado*










*Verão 2010*
*Previsão a um mês e observado*


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2010 às 10:57)

Há muito tempo que digo que não!


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2010 às 01:24)

Tenho  às vezes alguma dificuldade em perceber quando dizem que este modelo segue aquele, etc. O flip-flop em maior ou menor escala é usual em todos acima dos 5/6 dias, e nunca percebi bem que métrica usam quando dizem que este foi melhor ou pior em certas situações em que há imenso flip-flop.

Exemplo, comparação de vários modelos desde os 9 dias, apenas saídas 00z e 12z (não se devem usar as 6z/18z para médio longo prazo) para o próximo dia 9 Novembro, 00z e 12z. (infelizmente com algumas falhas e sem o UKM no comparativo que parece-me que até esteve mais estável que os restantes nos últimos 2 dias)


Olhando para isto, quem vence ? Ou quem segue o que ? 
Eu sinceramente não sei responder... 





(Amanhã e dias seguintes actualizo a imagem com novas saídas, para também demonstrar outro ponto, que é quando entramos nas 120 horas (5 dias) que normalmente se pode começar a ter um mínimo de confiança)


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2010 às 10:40)

Bom tópico este .... sim senhor Vince !!
Acho que o Vince já disse tudo ...
Nos tempos actuais parece que o GFS tem tendencia a efectuar menos mudanças drásticas a longo prazo do que o ECM (antes dá-me a ideia que era ao contrário)!!
.......
Quanto á história do quem segue quem .... faz-me lembrar a história imaginária de dois fulanos:
- um tem uma pistola e tenta acertar no alvo com essa pistola portanto tenta atingir somente um alvo, dado que tem poucas balas, e mesmo que falhe pelo menos anda lá perto..
- um outro tem uma metralhadora e como sabe que tem imensos tiros, e a cadencia com que sai as balas é velocissima, então nem se preocupa em concentrar-se naquele alvo, e dispara para todo o lado porque sabe que acertará sempre ...

Conclusão: se um modelo começar a disparar para todo o lado no longo prazo, então certamente que irá acertar, enquanto que se o outro se concentrasse somente naquele alvo, então provavelmente poderá falhar!!

Gostaram da história .. digam que sim, inventei-a agora


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2010 às 11:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Nos tempos actuais parece que o GFS tem tendencia a efectuar menos mudanças drásticas a longo prazo do que o ECM (antes dá-me a ideia que era ao contrário)!!



Eu penso que o GFS de facto melhorou na última versão, mas não ao ponto de rivalizar com o ECM, talvez tenha ficado ao nível do UKMO ou próximo, o que já seria muito bom se assim for, dado que do UKMO temos poucos parâmetros. Como expliquei noutro tópico, a assimilação de dados do ECMWF tem muito mais qualidade que outros modelos como o GFS, demora também muito mais tempo por isso (filosofias distintas) pelo que é muito improvável que nos anos mais próximos o GFS rivalize com o ECM. Mas isso não significa que o ECM seja o mais certo em muitas situações, todos os modelos são necessários, e acertam mais ou menos conforme as situações, em termos médios é que uns são melhores que outros. Em relação às mudanças, é preciso não esquecer que tendo o GFS o dobro das runs também pode gerar erradamente a ideia de que muda muito mais, e sendo metade dessas runs sem observações, tende a gerar mudanças mais radicais, mas eu no médio/longo prazo nem olho para essas runs 6z/18z para manter a minha sanidade mental quando analiso o _blend_ dos modelos. Mas acho que mesmo ignorando estas runs do GFS, normalmente o ECM é de facto o mais estável, mas por exemplo neste evento parece-me que até nem foi o caso.


*AltG 500 Hemisfério norte*
A 5 dias







*Temp 500 Hemisfério norte*
A 5 dias






(links na 1ª mensagem do tópico)


----------



## David sf (5 Nov 2010 às 11:55)

O "quem segue o quê" não se deve aplicar à comparação de modelos, pois o que acontece sempre é que os modelos que estão errados seguem o que está certo. Portanto o que interessa saber é qual estava certo.

Sobre as cartas que o Vince postou, alguns comentários:

- o ECMWF só mudou uma vez. Às 216 h tinha uma depressão a oeste do continente que originava fluxo de SW. Depois colocou a depressão a NW. È evidente que a 144 h, saber ao certo se o centro da depressão estará no Golfo da Biscaia ou na Galiza não é possível. O padrão previsto está imutável desde domingo. Decepcionou um pouco, pois quase todos os ensembles (90%) previam chuva em Lisboa e agora só 35% o fazem. É uma mudança pouco habitual no modelo europeu, mas ao nível global é uma miudeza.

- o GFS já mostrou o cenário muito parecido ao que prevê agora, a 360 h de distância. Foram 4 runs consecutivas. Depois deixou de ver. Às 144 h tinha uma crista anticiclónica sobre a península e uma cut-off em Marrocos. Padrão totalmente diferente. 

- o UKMO, se se mantiver, é o único que esteve sempre muito próximo da realidade e o vencedor final.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2010 às 12:07)

David sf disse:


> O "quem segue o quê" não se deve aplicar à comparação de modelos, pois o que acontece sempre é que os modelos que estão errados seguem o que está certo. Portanto o que interessa saber é qual estava certo.
> 
> Sobre as cartas que o Vince postou, alguns comentários:
> 
> ...



Sim o UKMO neste caso foi o mais firme e o ECM é verdade que mudou somente uma vez, mas também é verdade que andou pelo menos dois dias em insitir em 970 ou 980 Hpa a oeste de Portugal e posteriormente a Norte ou Noroeste de Portugal !!
O GFS também oscilou um bocado e 4 runs do GFS é um dia, e 4 runs do ECM são 2 dias, mas pronto ..
O Gráfico do Vince é o que chamo de médio prazo (5/6 dias) e aí já tinha visto e sei que é o melhor ...
Depois dos 6 dias a fiabilidade desce a pique e aí parece que os modelos aproximam-se um bocado mas tb não sei se consultei o gráfico correcto ...
Mas claro opiniões são opiniões ....


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

Outro «combate de modelos»  desta vez a 10 dias (240h), alvo: próximo sábado, 20 Novembro.
(Infelizmente falham 2 runs do ECM)



*(clicar para aumentar)*


----------



## David sf (20 Nov 2010 às 11:59)

ECMWF praticamente certo desde as 144h, GFS e UKMO desde as 96h, mas ao nível do padrão global estão os dois principais modelos quase certos desde as 192h. Seria interessante a mesma comparação para dia 29, aí sim é algo muito difícil de modelar e tem andado cheio de avanços e recuos por parte de todos os modelos.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Nov 2010 às 13:59)

David sf disse:


> ECMWF praticamente certo desde as 144h, GFS e UKMO desde as 96h, mas ao nível do padrão global estão os dois principais modelos quase certos desde as 192h. Seria interessante a mesma comparação para dia 29, aí sim é algo muito difícil de modelar e tem andado cheio de avanços e recuos por parte de todos os modelos.



Quase certo, eles fartam-se é de inventar ... inventam, inventam, prometem, prometem ... e depois é como o Sócrates, quando chega a hora não cumpre !!


----------



## David sf (20 Nov 2010 às 14:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Quase certo, eles fartam-se é de inventar ... inventam, inventam, prometem, prometem ... e depois é como o Sócrates, quando chega a hora não cumpre !!



Tens em cima as cartas que o Vince postou, podes mostrar as 'invenções' do GFS e do ECM a 192h. Acho que para o dia de hoje estiveram muito bem. Não quer dizer que não falhem completamente para a semana que vem.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Nov 2010 às 14:18)

David sf disse:


> Tens em cima as cartas que o Vince postou, podes mostrar as 'invenções' do GFS e do ECM a 192h. Acho que para o dia de hoje estiveram muito bem. Não quer dizer que não falhem completamente para a semana que vem.



Ah ok, desculpa ... não tinha reparado que era a isso que estavas falando, julgava que era na tendencia agora para o próximo fim de semana


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2010 às 18:12)




----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

Então vamos a mais um _round_ de previsões desde os 10 dias (240 horas), desta vez com um padrão que aparenta ser mais bem mais complexo que o anterior. 
Previsões a iniciar hoje, sábado, saídas das 00z, para o próximo dia *30 de Novembro 2010* (alternando nas imagens a previsão para as 00z e 12z desse dia). Saídas das 6z e 18z ignoradas porque são a longo prazo mais falíveis por ausência de observações importantes como sondagens na inicialização do modelo.


*Z500/SLP*

*(clicar para aumentar)*













*T850*

*(clicar para aumentar)*


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2010 às 22:42)

Acabou hoje o comparativo para as previsões desde os 10 dias (240 horas) para o dia de hoje. Está actualizada a imagem do post anterior. 

Foram 10 dias alucinantes, alguém se atreve a fazer um balanço ?


----------



## David sf (1 Dez 2010 às 14:12)

Vince disse:


> Acabou hoje o comparativo para as previsões desde os 10 dias (240 horas) para o dia de hoje. Está actualizada a imagem do post anterior.
> 
> Foram 10 dias alucinantes, alguém se atreve a fazer um balanço ?



Não é fácil. Foi pena o ECM e o UKMO terem aquelas duas saídas desfasadas, por volta das 96h, senão tinham estado muito bem. O NOGAPS esteve quase sempre mal. O GEM e o GFS alternaram muito, mas o GFS até foi o primeiro a dar a solução mais correcta, mantendo o bloqueio a oeste dos Açores, mas depois andou a flutuar muito.

Resultado final: 

ECMWF 10 saídas mais ou menos certas / 20 contabilizadas (50%)
GFS: 10 / 20 (50%)
UKMO: 8 /12 (67%, tem a vantagem de ter mais a curto prazo)
NGP: 5 / 11 (44%, a mesma vantagem)
GEM: 8 / 15 (53%, a mesma vantagem)


----------



## David sf (18 Nov 2011 às 23:04)

> Depois, é provável que se reactive a circulação zonal a altas latitudes, sendo que o ECMWF forma outro cavado a meio da semana que vem, enquanto que o GFS nos atira a dorsal para cima.



Reactivo o tópico, citando-me, no tópico de modelos há uns dias.

O GFS modelou muito mal a situação que estamos hoje a viver, arrisco-me a dizer que foi mesmo o pior modelo de todos.

Para a próxima terça feira, o ECMWF há mais de uma semana que vê uma cut-off que atravessa rapidamente a PI, enquanto que o GFS não via nada. Depois começou a ver um cavado pouco pronunciado. Neste momento, já vê qualquer coisa:











Esta cut-off não tem muita relevância no dia da sua passagem pela PI, talvez alguma convecção fraca no interior, mas pode ser decisiva para a semana seguinte, ao se estabelecer nas proximidades, e ao impedir que a dorsal se desloque para a Europa ocidental.


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2012 às 00:10)

Como há sempre bastante discussão sobre modelos, um artigo já de 2009, que explica algumas das razões porque é que o ECMWF é em média o melhor modelo global, e porque é que é pouco provável que o deixe de ser nos próximos tempos. 




> *The Secrets of Weather Forecast Models, Exposed*
> Feb 3, 2009; 11:16 AM ET
> 
> A meteorologist's biggest job is deciding which Weather Forecast Model has the right idea for an upcoming storm. Some of the most frequently asked questions from blog readers and Forum users are as follows:
> ...




Nota, o ser melhor em média, num determinado parâmetro ao nível de hemisférios, não significa que seja melhor em determinadas situações, sabemos todos que não é assim. Há razões para o GFS ser pior (em média), mas o modelo GFS também tem as suas vantagens, que os americanos não prescindem, pois a lentidão comparativa do ECMWF é por si uma desvantagem num país que lida com Tornados e furacões, e tem que tomar muitas vezes decisões drásticas de evacuação como no caso dos furacões com a melhor antecedência possível, precisa de um modelo global rápido com várias runs diárias aonde injecta dados de sondagens, modelo esse que depois vai também alimentar modelos de mesoescala, etc. Para os americanos, a lentidão do ECMWF é uma grande limitação.´

E porque é que o ECMWF tem apenas 2 runs e é tão lento? Precisamente porque deve trabalhar melhor os dados para inicialização. Por exemplo, a vantagem do ECMWF é ainda maior no hemisfério sul onde há muito menos sondagens do que no norte, pelo que presumo que o ECMWF trate com mais profundidade dados oriundos de informação de satélites (vapor de água, etc) entre outras coisas.

Uma vez fizeram um estudo em que inicializar o GFS com dados do ECMWF, e o GFS melhorou consideravelmente, pelo que parte do problema vem daí. Mas mesmo assim não ficou ao nível do ECMWF, ou seja, o próprio modelo europeu pelo menos nessa altura, tinha melhor física, provavelmente relacionado com o 4D.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...tation%20Ballish.ppt&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us


----------



## João Sousa (9 Fev 2012 às 16:42)

Já repararam, que à 1 mês para cá as runs do GFS demoram em média 1h30 a saírem?!
Abraço


----------



## Aurélio (9 Fev 2012 às 16:44)

João Sousa disse:


> Já repararam, que à 1 mês para cá as runs do GFS demoram em média 1h30 a saírem?!
> Abraço



Looollll ... deve ser por isso que o modelo anda tão atrofiado !!


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2012 às 21:07)

João Sousa disse:


> Já repararam, que à 1 mês para cá as runs do GFS demoram em média 1h30 a saírem?!
> Abraço



Tal deve-se ao grande volume de tráfego afluente aos sites que disponibilizam o GFS (Wetterzentrale e Meteociel) que faz com que fiquem várias vezes offline ao longo da saída do modelo, o que atrasa a disponibilidade dos dados. Se acompanhares a saída nos meteogramas do Meteopt, a saída termina ao fim de 1:10.


----------



## David sf (16 Fev 2012 às 10:37)

Para testar os modelos, aqui ficam as cartas que eu deixei no seguimento de modelos. Sábado ver-se-á quem esteve mais acertado:

O ECMWF mete precipitação residual no Algarve na madrugada de sexta para sábado, com a maior quantidade a cair no mar:






O GFS está semelhante:






O UKMO ainda está pior, tudo a cair no mar, porque posiciona a cut-off um pouco mais a este que os restantes modelos:






O GEM é o pior de todos, não põe precipitação nem sequer no mar.






Indo aos mesoscalares o panorama é mais animador. Em todos ele a precipitação estende-se ao interior algarvio e em alguns deles o Baixo Alentejo também é afectado. O ALADIN favorece a serra de Monchique e a zona de Barrancos, na tarde de amanhã. Com as temperaturas a 850 hpa a rondar os 0ºC, até poderia nevar na Fóia:











O WRF da MeteoGalicia, baseado no GFS, tem precipitação no interior alentejano, zona de Barrancos:






O HIRLAM afecta todo o Baixo Alentejo, colocando o centro da depressão mais a norte:






O COAMPS (embora eu ache este modelo péssimo, ponho na mesma), é o melhor de todos:


----------



## João Sousa (16 Fev 2012 às 22:29)

David sf disse:


> Tal deve-se ao grande volume de tráfego afluente aos sites que disponibilizam o GFS (Wetterzentrale e Meteociel) que faz com que fiquem várias vezes offline ao longo da saída do modelo, o que atrasa a disponibilidade dos dados. Se acompanhares a saída nos meteogramas do Meteopt, a saída termina ao fim de 1:10.



David obrigado pela tua disponibilidade.
Grande abraço


----------



## A.Luís (25 Fev 2012 às 15:03)

Sou um entusiasta da meteorologia e gosto de perceber a fenomenologia a ela associada.
Quando faço a análise dos dados meteorológicos relativos às temperaturas, através do IM, percebo que numa forte maioria dos casos, a cidade de Braga se apresenta como a que regista as temperaturas máximas mais altas, situação que ocorre nesta altura e não raras vezes no verão.
Sendo uma cidade relativamente litoral e situada a norte, que "fenómeno", se é que se pode assim considerar, leva a esta situação.

Espero por esclarecimentos.

Obrigado!

A. Luís


----------



## irpsit (25 Fev 2012 às 23:43)

Braga fica localizada num zona com pequenos montes em praticamente todo o redor da cidade. Isso ajuda a criar máximas mais elevadas (aliado à poluição pois é talvez a terceira maior área urbana).

É também essa situação de vale protegido que ajuda às máximas mais elevadas no verão, nos vales do Douro e Guadiana.

Muitas outras cidades portuguesas não têm essa situação geográfica.



A.Luís disse:


> Sou um entusiasta da meteorologia e gosto de perceber a fenomenologia a ela associada.
> Quando faço a análise dos dados meteorológicos relativos às temperaturas, através do IM, percebo que numa forte maioria dos casos, a cidade de Braga se apresenta como a que regista as temperaturas máximas mais altas, situação que ocorre nesta altura e não raras vezes no verão.
> Sendo uma cidade relativamente litoral e situada a norte, que "fenómeno", se é que se pode assim considerar, leva a esta situação.
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2012 às 00:02)

David sf disse:


> Para testar os modelos, aqui ficam as cartas que eu deixei no seguimento de modelos. Sábado ver-se-á quem esteve mais acertado:



Fica bem claro que quem melhor modelou este evento foram o ECMWF e o GFS. Nos mesoscalares, exceptuando o WRF, tudo completamente ao lado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Jan 2013 às 08:40)

E este evento, quem o modelou melhor?

Para mim, claramente o GFS. Não só viu a depressão bem mais cedo que o ECMWF como foi o modelo que a cavou mais. E mesmo assim, subestimou a depressão, pois há registo de pressões inferiores a 970 hPa...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2013 às 16:54)

Jorge_scp disse:


> E este evento, quem o modelou melhor?
> 
> Para mim, claramente o GFS. Não só viu a depressão bem mais cedo que o ECMWF como foi o modelo que a cavou mais. E mesmo assim, subestimou a depressão, pois há registo de pressões inferiores a 970 hPa...



Comparando apenas com o ECMWF, claramente o GFS, e não apenas esta depressão bem como tudo o que se vai passar na proxima, se não mudou no dia de hoje dado que não consultei ainda os modelos pois tive um bico de obra aqui em casa, e tive que andar a trabalhar mesmo á chuva !


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2013 às 17:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Comparando apenas com o ECMWF, claramente o GFS, e não apenas esta depressão bem como tudo o que se vai passar na proxima, se não mudou no dia de hoje dado que não consultei ainda os modelos pois tive um bico de obra aqui em casa, e tive que andar a trabalhar mesmo á chuva !



Na depressão que hoje nos afectou, claramente o GFS foi o que modelou melhor, quanto à semana que aí vem não é bem assim, parece-me que o GFS andou a flutuar ontem, metendo a entrada fria muito mais para este do que os outros sempre modelaram (agora já convergiu para o que os outros previam).


----------



## João Sousa (19 Jan 2013 às 18:17)

David sf disse:


> Na depressão que hoje nos afectou, claramente o GFS foi o que modelou melhor, quanto à semana que aí vem não é bem assim, parece-me que o GFS andou a flutuar ontem, metendo a entrada fria muito mais para este do que os outros sempre modelaram (agora já convergiu para o que os outros previam).


Pergunto-vos, o que acham do desempenho do canadiano GEM?
Tem me parecido, bastante certinho.


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2013 às 19:36)

João Sousa disse:


> Pergunto-vos, o que acham do desempenho do canadiano GEM?
> Tem me parecido, bastante certinho.



Sim, ultimamente tem estado bastante bem, quase ao nível do ECMWF e do GFS. Tem um problema, sobrestima sempre a temperatura a 850 hpa.


----------



## Knyght (20 Jan 2013 às 05:36)

David sf disse:


> Sim, ultimamente tem estado bastante bem, quase ao nível do ECMWF e do GFS. Tem um problema, sobrestima sempre a temperatura a 850 hpa.



Ao nível de trajetórias creio que é o melhor, que subestima por vezes alguns parâmetros isso é também verdade


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2013 às 19:26)

O GFS, GEM, UKMO, WRF e Hirlam modelaram todos bastante bem esta depressão, tanto ao nivel da pressão, como trajectoria.

O GFS e o WRF ( meteogalicia) são os que se destacam pela positiva a meu ver.

O GEM fiquei bastante bem impressionado.

O ECMWF...epic fail...fiquei muito desiludido, pois este modelo costuma dar-se bem com este tipo de sinoptica.


----------



## João Sousa (14 Fev 2013 às 23:20)

Tomando como referência o último evento de 10 e 11 de Fevereiro - entrada de Noroeste, fica claro que no longo prazo, foi o ECM que melhor modelou o evento. Vendo uns dias antes, de todos os outros, em claro antagonismo com o GFS, que foi o último dos quatro modelos de referência.
Todavia, não me ficou claro qual o modelo que mais perto este da realidade (efectiva) acerca de 72h e 48h. Seria interessante discorrer um pouco sobre isto. Eu tenho muitas dúvidas, quem puder ajudar.

Abraço


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2014 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



stormy disse:


> (...)
> 
> *Analise/Sinóptica*
> 
> ...



Que falhanço Stormy! Eu sei que acontece aos melhores é difícil fazer o que tu fazes. 

....................................................................................................

Esta semana parece que vai trazer mais instabilidade, vamos continuar a acompanhar as próximas saídas dos modelos para termos mais certezas.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2014 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Para mim quem falhou foi o nosso IPMA, esse sim que previa chuva forte e trovoada....


----------



## Zapiao (7 Set 2014 às 23:58)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



joselamego disse:


> Para mim quem falhou foi o nosso IPMA, esse sim que previa chuva forte e trovoada....



É mais do mesmo tanto da parte de um como de outro.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2014 às 01:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Ficou aquem das expectativas mas não foi um fiasco...a 24h do evento os modelos estavam até bastante promissores, mesmo o IPMA colocou bastantes avisos com uma antecedência adequada...infelizmente ou infelizmente a coisa acabou por ser mais soft.

Hoje, o dia mais promissor resumiu-se a isto:
http://imgur.com/PVMnuJb
( Previsão + verificação de radar, atenção que a região norte é algo prejudicada porque se encontra longe dos radares mais proximos)

Houve de facto alguns focos severos,  alguns porventura de caracter concentrado, que podem justificar o nivel laranja em alguns pontos em especial da região sul, mas no geral penso que pelo menos um nivel amarelo está completamente adequado...

Um pouco aquem das espectativas, mas não completamente ao lado..


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Set 2014 às 01:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



stormy disse:


> Ficou aquem das expectativas mas não foi um fiasco...a 24h do evento os modelos estavam até bastante promissores, mesmo o IPMA colocou bastantes avisos com uma antecedência adequada...infelizmente ou infelizmente a coisa acabou por ser mais soft.
> 
> Hoje, o dia mais promissor resumiu-se a isto:
> http://imgur.com/PVMnuJb
> ...




Mas o que é que fez com que o evento tivesse ficado aquém das expectativas?


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2014 às 01:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Houve menos actividade do que o esperado...


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Set 2014 às 01:35)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



stormy disse:


> Houve menos actividade do que o esperado...



Mas em que sentido, foi o CAPE, enfraquecimento da depressão...?


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2014 às 01:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

O problema é serem PCs a modelarem o Tempo actual. Há muito ainda a fazer na perfeição e fiabilidade dos algoritmos. Penso que falta o " human touch ".


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Set 2014 às 01:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas em que sentido, foi o CAPE, enfraquecimento da depressão...?



Sim, foi um dos motivos.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2014 às 01:57)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Zapiao disse:


> O problema é serem PCs a modelarem o Tempo actual. Há muito ainda a fazer na perfeição e fiabilidade dos algoritmos. Penso que falta o " human touch ".



O "human touch" está em todas as observações que os algoritmos recolhem mundialmente. SYNOP's, METAR's, dados de balões meteorológicos (são todos sujeitos a controlo de qualidade humano), etc. E sem o "human touch" não haveria algoritmo, e é por isso que de vez em quando há upgrades ao ECMWF e GFS.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2014 às 02:35)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

E depois dos calculos? Onde se reflete a perspicácia do meteorologista? Cadê a " human touch " ?


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 02:46)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas o que é que fez com que o evento tivesse ficado aquém das expectativas?



Na minha modesta opinião, foram as próprias "expectativas"!
Transcrevo o que escrevi muma mensagem que coloquei numa das regiões de seguimento (Interior Norte e Centro).
Foi um evento típico em que os fenómenos são bastante localizados e não há uma distribuição geral homogénea que contente assim todos nós. Observando sistemática e pormenorizadamente os registos de radar, de descargas eléctricas e de estações houve eventos realmente de grande potência que talvez não tenham sido seguidos, observados ou medidos, isto é, testemunhados de alguma forma por membros desta comunidade. Só para dar um exemplo, se a célula que passou a Leste de Coruche tivesse passado sobre Lisboa, o espectáculo teria sido testemunhado por muita gente e o "evento" e sua previsão teriam sido considerados positivos. Mas como foi "perdida" numa zona com baixa densidade de observadores e de medições, quase passou despercebida. E como ela podem ser apontadas muitas outras. Houve pois uma concentração em áreas e rarefacção noutras, típico destas situações.
Àcerca das expectativas, convém lembrar a data em que estávamos ainda, 7 de Setembro, talvez estivéssemos com expectativas que seriam mais próprias de uma segunda quinzena de Setembro ou talvez mais de Outubro.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2014 às 04:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Zapiao disse:


> E depois dos calculos? Onde se reflete a perspicácia do meteorologista? Cadê a " human touch " ?



A única maneira que um meteorologista pode ser ajudado a fazer uma previsão é via modelos computorizados, já por si aperfeiçoados por humanos. Cabe ao meteorologista investigar melhor a situação com todas as ferramentas que tem. É impossível fazer meteorologia sem algoritmos, portanto nunca irá ser apenas "human touch". Os humanos apenas o aperfeiçoam à medida que conseguem.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2014 às 08:44)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



stormy disse:


> Houve menos actividade do que o esperado...



Ou será que és tu que crias sempre expetativas demasiado elevadas e alguns membros seguem a tua "onda", e pensam que vem aí algo em grande ...
Quando olhei aos modelos sempre me pareceu que a maior actividade de iria verificar primeiro em parte do litoral oeste de Setubal para cima e posteriormente no interior durante o dia de Domingo.

Ou seja havia tendência para que fosse tudo muito localizado ....

Desculpa, mas és tu a criar demasiadas expetativas .... em quase sempre que chove fazes parecer que vem aí sempre algo em grande, o que não é o caso.

Um pouco mais de moderação,

Abraço

PS: Já que resolveram fugir ao tópico fui na "onda"


----------



## Ricardo Martins (8 Set 2014 às 10:25)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Em relação a este evento, posso confirmar duas coisas:
- Estrutura possivelmente super-celular, muito organizada, sobre Don Benito - Espanha (aproximadamente), com chuva intensa e diversos raios. Cerca das 16H. 

- Chuva moderada (com diversos pontos alagados), acompanhado com alguns raios, em Estremoz, cerca das 18.30H. Houve uma queda abrupta de temperatura de cerca de 7 graus (29º - 22º)

Vinha de viagem de Madrid


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Set 2014 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Aurélio disse:


> Ou será que és tu que crias sempre expetativas demasiado elevadas e alguns membros seguem a tua "onda", e pensam que vem aí algo em grande ...
> Quando olhei aos modelos sempre me pareceu que a maior actividade de iria verificar primeiro em parte do litoral oeste de Setubal para cima e posteriormente no interior durante o dia de Domingo.
> 
> Ou seja havia tendência para que fosse tudo muito localizado ....
> ...



E o IPMA?


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2014 às 11:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Bom, não vou estar aqui a defender nem a discutir avisos Amarelos, Laranjas, Cor-de-Rosa, seja do IPMA, seja do Stormy, seja o que for, não é esse o objectivo.
Mas há aqui da parte da maior parte do pessoal uma clara reação típica de estarmos sem um evento interessante há muito tempo, típico de final de Verão. Ou seja, o total esquecimento de que sendo um evento convectivo, é sempre uma "lotaria", e que vão sempre haver locais onde nem uma pinga ou raio cai, e outros onde parece o fim do mundo e pode haver prejuízos. Já se esqueceram do tipo de situação? Era uma dessas bem típica! Ainda para mais, estamos ainda no início de Setembro, depois de 2 meses em que maior parte do país nem uma pinga praticamente viu cair! 

Estava tudo à espera de um evento generalizado com tornados e supercélulas privativas no quintal de cada um? Se era essa a expectativa então sim, foi um fiasco! Se calhar se alguma das muitas células agressivas que houve nos 2 últimos dias tivesse passado em cima de Lisboa ou do Porto estava tudo aqui a catalogar o evento como épico! Mas por azar, o mais interessante passou em regiões menos povoadas ou observadas. Mas convém estar ciente do tipo de situação que é, tipicamente convectiva. E desculpem lá, mas para início de Setembro foi um evento até acima da média diria eu.

Percam um pouco de tempo a ver as imagens de satélite e de radar dos 2 últimos dias antes de se queixarem que foi uma desgraça porque não caiu 1 metro de granizo à porta de casa! 


Aliás, vejam os acumulados de ontem por exemplo, e volto a referir que se trata de um evento CONVECTIVO e estamos somente na primeira semana de Setembro...







E penso que o mapa tem falhas por defeito em algumas estações off...

Acumulados de fiasco? Está bem, sim para quem esperava 50mm em todo o lado ou à porta de casa, volto a realçar...
E quanto ao falhanço dos modelos? Também não o vejo, todos apontaram instabilidade, precipitação, e com a típica também divergência na localização dos maiores acumulados como estamos habituados a ver neste tipo de eventos, realçando a tal "lotaria", que deveriamos estar lembrados, e que deveriamos estar sempre cientes quando olhamos para eles. Não vi também qualquer falhanço geral nos modelos, apenas um excesso de expectativa generalizada do pessoal, vá lá, desculpável por estarmos há tanto tempo sem animação...


E agora não vale a pena mais lamentos, e de continuarmos esta discussão, que eu próprio já estou a sair demasiado do tópico para o que queria. Afinal estamos a 2 dias de outro evento do mesmo tipo, que poderá (ou não) ser muito interessante, pelo menos para alguns. Portanto refrear os ânimos, e estar ciente do tipo de sinóptica que estamos a falar, e esperar ter sorte quando chegar o dia. E entretanto, mesmo hoje, vejo bastantes "pipocas" a rebentar sobre terra, até hoje alguns poderão ter sorte com alguns aguaceiros interessantes!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2014 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



ClaudiaRM disse:


> E o IPMA?



Falhou aqui no Algarve onde nunca na vida se justificaria qualquer aviso pois a nebulosidade de evolução apenas cresceria do Baixo Alentejo para cima durante a tarde, enquanto que durante a madrugada tb seria do litoral alentejano para cima.

Por isso também falhou ... só que os avisos do IPMA era amarelo por precipitação localmente forte que de acordo com os seus critérios é para precipitação na ordem dos 10 a 20 mm numa hora, que poderia perfeitamente acontecer só que o mapeamento desses avisos é que foi completamente errado, bem como as horas ....

Assunto encerrado da minha parte, escusam de responder


----------



## Prof BioGeo (8 Set 2014 às 12:30)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



rozzo disse:


> (...)
> Estava tudo à espera de um evento generalizado com tornados e supercélulas privativas *no quintal de cada um*? (...)
> Percam um pouco de tempo a ver as imagens de satélite e de radar dos 2 últimos dias antes de se queixarem que foi uma desgraça porque não caiu 1 metro de granizo *à porta de casa*!



Aqui está uma análise absolutamente assertiva, do meu ponto de vista! Queremos sempre um evento YIMBY (Yes, in my back yard) e ficamos aborrecidos quando o evento é NIMBY (Not in my back yard)... o que acontece quase sempre!

Enfim, isto é totalmente off topic, mas não podia deixar de o dizer. Se assim o entenderem, agradeço que a moderação apague este comentário.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Set 2014 às 13:10)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Acho muito interessante que seja considerado secundário o facto de uma instituição paga com o dinheiro do erário público falhar (e não me refiro a este caso em particular mas sim na genaralidade). Já relativamente às previsões de membros de fóruns parece exigir-se total acerto. Acho interessante mas não surpreendente e tal não me parece completamente alheio ao estado a que este país chegou.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2014 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



ClaudiaRM disse:


> Acho muito interessante que seja considerado secundário o facto de uma instituição paga com o dinheiro do erário público falhar (e não me refiro a este caso em particular mas sim na genaralidade). Já relativamente às previsões de membros de fóruns parece exigir-se total acerto. Acho interessante mas não surpreendente e tal não me parece completamente alheio ao estado a que este país chegou.



O IPMA acertou na sua previsão, preveu trovoada e concretizou-se, não em todo o território mas sim em algumas partes, preveu chuva forte e concretizou-se. Se os membros do fórum fossem das zonas onde ocorreu intensa trovoada e onde houve supercélulas, refiro-me ao Alentejo, muitos de vocês viam de maneira diferente as coisas e não crititicavam o ipma, pois o ipma acertou nas previsões.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2014 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Alguém aqui tem estatísticas de qual o nível de fiabilidade do antes e agora uso de modelos numericos?


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Set 2014 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

No meu ponto de vista e não querendo alimentar muito mais este assunto, eu pensei que iria ser algo melhor do que o que foi, com base num evento do ano passado também no inicio de Setembro, refiro-me ao evento convectivo de dia 4 de Setembro para a madrugada de 5 de Setembro. Foi um evento mais localizado e generalizado no interior norte centro e também no Litoral centro e norte, aqui por exemplo lembro-me de raios muito frequentes quase durante toda a madrugada. Ainda assim o IPMA não emitiu nenhum aviso relativo a estas trovoadas e aos aguaceiros pontualmente fortes. Portanto pensei que o IPMA ao lançar um aviso amarelo no domingo passado e ainda por cima para todos os distritos estivesse a transmitir que iria ser algo bastante interessante.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Set 2014 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Miguel96 disse:


> O IPMA acertou na sua previsão, preveu trovoada e concretizou-se, não em todo o território mas sim em algumas partes, preveu chuva forte e concretizou-se. Se os membros do fórum fossem das zonas onde ocorreu intensa trovoada e onde houve supercélulas, refiro-me ao Alentejo, muitos de vocês viam de maneira diferente as coisas e não crititicavam o ipma, pois o ipma acertou nas previsões.



Não é isso que está em causa nem eu tenho críticas particularmente graves a fazer ao IPMA. A intenção da minha intervenção é só uma: cada vez que as pessoas ficam desiludidas com a intensidade dos eventos (principalmente os mais complexos de prever que são de origem convectiva) cai-se em cima dos foristas que têm a coragem de aqui se expor ao fazer previsões, enquanto que a falta de exactidão de um organismo público pago com o dinheiro dos nossos impostos é tida como secundária. É a isso que me refiro e que me parece, de todo, irracional.


----------



## james (8 Set 2014 às 15:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> O IPMA acertou na sua previsão, preveu trovoada e concretizou-se, não em todo o território mas sim em algumas partes, preveu chuva forte e concretizou-se. Se os membros do fórum fossem das zonas onde ocorreu intensa trovoada e onde houve supercélulas, refiro-me ao Alentejo, muitos de vocês viam de maneira diferente as coisas e não crititicavam o ipma, pois o ipma acertou nas previsões.






Sim , o ipma analisou o que os modelos previam . 

Mas e o aviso amarelo igual para todo o pais ?

Este episodio nao nao foi mais intenso no Interior Centro e Sul ?

E sinceramente , o aviso amarelo para os distritos do Litoral Norte foi quase anedotico . Se isto e aviso amarelo , entao quando chegarem ca os temporais de inverno , tem que ser acionado quase sempre o aviso vermelho , para serem coerentes .


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Set 2014 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Isso de terem de acionar o nível vermelho no inverno não é bem assim james. Ontem acionaram o aviso amarelo pois sabiam que havia possibilidade de fenómenos extremos, com CAPE elevado, etc... no Inverno predominam maioritariamente os eventos não-convectivos, com muita chuva mas de caráter estratiforme, em que os fenómenos extremos de vento, tornados etc... são altamente improváveis. Ontem apesar de não ter ocorrido nada no litoral Norte havia a possibilidade de génese de estruturas supercelulares que poderiam provocar estragos. Felizmente não aconteceu, mas é melhor prevenir do que remediar. Acabando com o off-topic voltemos ao que interessa. Tanto ECM como GFS nas suas saídas de hoje cortaram na instabilidade a partir de quarta, vamos ver se ainda repoem o que tiraram, mas não acredito muito, a depressão deve mesmo ficar muito a oeste para dar instabilidade mais generalizada.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2014 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



james disse:


> Sim , o ipma analisou o que os modelos previam .
> 
> Mas e o aviso amarelo igual para todo o pais ?
> 
> ...



Eu ainda registei um rain rate superior a 80 mm/h ontem de manhã, em alguns minutos a precipitação subiu vários milímetros, devido a uma chuva forte e constante, com 17.6 mm acumulados todos praticamente durante essa chuvada, se continuasse a chover assim durante uma hora poderia havia problemas. São situações locais e imprevisíveis numa situação de instabilidade convectiva.

Se cairem 20 ou 30 mm  em pouco tempo numa chuvada violenta aqui no Porto, mas a uns km em Paços de Ferreira caírem só 2 ou 3 mm então o aviso para o distrito do Porto esteve bem lançado..

Até podia não chover nada no Distrito do Porto e estar a decorrer um aviso amarelo, isto porque havia condições para chuvas fortes, basta haver condições para tal que o aviso é lançado, até como medida preventiva. Acho que o Rozzo já disse tudo..

Quanto ao modelos, o GFS nesta última run mete a depressão ainda algo afastada de Portugal, o IPMA ( que segue o ECM )  nas sua previsões fala em aguaceiros para quarta e quinta, mas nem menciona ( para já ) a possibilidade de trovoadas.


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2014 às 15:48)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Zapiao disse:


> Alguém aqui tem estatísticas de qual o nível de fiabilidade do antes e agora uso de modelos numericos?



http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gmb/STATS/html/new_acz5.html


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2014 às 15:54)

Obrigado. Estes graficos mostram a diferença de calculo entre todos os modelos?


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2014 às 16:11)

Zapiao disse:


> Obrigado. Estes graficos mostram a diferença de calculo entre todos os modelos?



Nestes gráficos mostra-se a variação da correlação entre o previsto por cada modelo e o observado, relativamente ao geopotencial aos 500hPa no hemisfério, a 120h de previsão, durante o último mês.

Portanto, estão até certo ponto a mostrar qual ou quais os modelos têm sido mais fiáveis em termos de previsão do padrão sinóptico a 5 dias. Não é de estranhar a ideia que temos de o ECMWF no geral ser o modelo mais consistente e realista no médio-prazo. É o que apresenta melhor resultado desta estatistica de forma consistente.

Claro que há muito mais formas de verificação e com outros intuitos. Esta que mostrei é claramente para quem quer ver os modelos mais fiáveis no médio-prazo. Naturalmente as estatisticas serão diferentes para outros campos meteorológicos e outros prazos temporais.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2014 às 17:00)

Que computadores terá a universidade de Aveiro para também modelar previsoes e como tem acesso aos dados?



Poque o meteopt não usa o ecmwf como base dos meteogramas?


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2014 às 17:29)

Zapiao disse:


> Que computadores terá a universidade de Aveiro para também modelar previsoes e como tem acesso aos dados?



Qualquer pessoa, até com um portátil pode correr algum modelo de acesso livre, como por exemplo o WRF. Claro que com um computador pessoal, o peso será enorme, e não conseguirá fazer previsões em tempo útil. Certamente utilizam ou uma máquina poderosa, ou um cluster de pc's.


Modelos de mesoscala como esse são alimentados por dados globais de outros modelos, como o GFS ou ECMWF. Na grande maioria dos casos pelo GFS. Os dados do GFS e de outros alguns modelos são públicos, pode-se aceder a eles e fazer o uso que se quiser, seja para "alimentar" e correr modelos de menor escala, ou seja para fazer meteogramas, cartas meteorológicas, ou outros produtos, diretamente a partir desses dados públicos.

É o caso dos meteogramas e mapas GFS que temos aqui no MeteoPT, assim como de outros modelos que fornecem bastante informação de livre acesso ao público.




Zapiao disse:


> Poque o meteopt não usa o ecmwf como base dos meteogramas?



O caso do ECMWF é diferente, pois são poucos os campos disponibilizados de forma gratuita ao público, apenas os que se vêm na maior parte dos sites. Os outputs completos do ECMWF não são livres, têm de ser pagos ao Centro Europeu. Daí não ser possível produzir meteogramas completos como os do GFS, visto a maior parte dessas variáveis não estar disponível ao público.

Pela mesma razão, a maior parte dos modelos de mesoscala como WRF ou outros são alimentados geralmente pelos dados livres do global GFS e não pelo ECMWF.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2014 às 18:01)

Esse wrf é muito interessante  mas não percebi se dá para modelar qualquer região tipo Portugal.


----------



## vitamos (8 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Zapiao disse:


> Esse wrf é muito interessante  mas não percebi se dá para modelar qualquer região tipo Portugal.



Sim, daí o modelo wrf estar disponível também para Portugal. O wrf é alimentado, como já foi dito, pelos dados do GFS.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2014 às 19:31)

vitamos disse:


> Sim, daí o modelo wrf estar disponível também para Portugal. O wrf é alimentado, como já foi dito, pelos dados do GFS.



Estive a investigar e é preciso registar além de indicar se pertencemos a alguma universidade e afins. Há aqui no forum alguem ligado a isto?


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2014 às 20:56)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

O pessoal anda mal com a vida e depois vêem desanuviar para o fórum e é um monte de críticas, por isto e por aquilo. Será que o pessoal, não sabe que isto são situações convectivas e que são bastante difíceis de preverem, na maior parte só com o nowcasting e na altura é que se sabe quais são as regiões mais afectadas.

Se o IPMA lançou os avisos e em algumas regiões não se passou nada, paciência, lá vem os críticos dizerem que não caiu uma pinga e esteve aviso amarelo e nada aconteceu. Se o IPMA não lançou os avisos e cai uma bátega de água, lá vem os críticos dizerem que choveu para caraças e nem aviso amarelo estava.

O português nunca está bem com a vida, xiça até enjoa.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2014 às 21:47)

Aqui trata-se de fiabilidade de previsões. O Stormy errou redondamente tal como o IPMA errou, um exagerou como sempre e o outro lançou como é hábito avisos amarelos para locais onde nem era previsto nada acontecer.

Uns gostam de aplaudir, outros de criticar .... mas isto só acontece porque existem pessoas que gostam de ouvir quem fala bem, é como o Governo, governa aquele que maior capacidade tem de comunicar bem (enganar bem).
Ou seja foram lançadas demasiadas expetativas quando os modelos nem indicam nada de especial em termos de precipitação. Como é hábito aliás ...



Agora aguardo para ver o que sai daqui para Quarta e Quinta Feira ...


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2014 às 21:59)

Qual é a tua leitura dos modelos colega Aurélio? A mim parece me que a montanha vai parir um rato.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Set 2014 às 22:04)

Zapiao disse:


> Qual é a tua leitura dos modelos colega Aurélio? A mim parece me que a montanha vai parir um rato.



De facto já olhei para os modelos com melhores olhos já


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2014 às 22:09)

Zapiao disse:


> Qual é a tua leitura dos modelos colega Aurélio? A mim parece me que a montanha vai parir um rato.



Neste momento de acordo com os modelos eu diria que vamos olhar ao satélite e dizer: " Ena vem umas belas células a caminho e com trovoada" 

Mas depois á medida que entrarão em terra perderão intensidade, não haverá trovoada ... nem nada de especial, somente algumas células isoladas que darão alguns aguaceiros, talvez com alguma trovoada mais isolada graças ao aquecimento diurno.

Mas eu diria que será um belo dia para quebrar corações 

Tal como no Domingo com a sinóptica prevista eu prevejo que as células que se desenvolvam acima da serra algarvia e portanto algures no Baixo Alentejo.

Mas não tenham grandes expectativas ....

Mas surgir algo mais interessante teria que a depressão estar mais para leste ...

Nem GFS nem ECM mostram nada de relevo, por isso quero ver o que sai daqui ...

PS: Podem interpretar isto como uma previsão minha, por isso quando chegar a hora me podem achincalhar á vontade !


----------

